# squeezing juice into soap



## cmg1177 (May 21, 2010)

I've seen Lush squeeze lemons, limes, oranges and others into their soaps! If I were to do that would I need to add anything to it to perserve or what not? Plus if I was to put the pulp of the peel into the soaps as well? :?:


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2010)

How is orange juice going to make the soap better? What quality does it add?


----------



## cmg1177 (May 22, 2010)

Not sure I haven't done the research yet that's why I posted the question for help/insight. I seen pictures from Lush on Facebook and was interested.


----------



## carebear (May 22, 2010)

I don't think you need a preservative.


----------



## Mandarin (May 26, 2010)

I use a bit of lemon juice in MP without a preservative.  There is a preservative already in the base.


----------



## sajupillo19 (May 26, 2010)

The juices have their own qualities which add cream to a cake if applied in a soap. For instance, lemon juice helps decreasing the possibility of dryness of bodies if people use such soaps.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 26, 2010)

You could use a juice as all or part of your liquid instead of water... I've done it with apple juice and carrot juice, no citrus yet... you wouldn't need preservative. I've also used the zest of orange and lemon in soap, very nice!


----------



## bodybym (May 31, 2010)

cmg1177 said:
			
		

> I've seen Lush squeeze lemons, limes, oranges and others into their soaps! If I were to do that would I need to add anything to it to perserve or what not? Plus if I was to put the pulp of the peel into the soaps as well? :?:



They are doing a CP soap not an MP - you have to be careful about adding too much liquid to MP soap before it gets too soft. Also, not all MP soaps have preservatives in them - so be careful about that. Never assume that your MP has preservatives in them - always check the ingredient list to make sure. I know that the MP I use does NOT have a preservative in it.


----------



## carebear (May 31, 2010)

bodybym said:
			
		

> cmg1177 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe the LUSH soaps are actually a kinda hybrid - along the lines of an MP.  As for preservatives, I think it would depend on the formula of the base, it's pH, etc. but I"m not sure about that and it might be good to err on the side of safety.


----------



## tespring (Jul 5, 2010)

Orange juice is supposed to reduce wrinkles and and help with "other blemishes" but who knows if it keeps that property in the soap or not.  
http://www.herbal-supplements-for-you.c ... range.html

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/orange ... uster.html

If anyone tries this, let me know how it works please, it really sounds nice.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I don't believe there are any real skin benefits you can bestow using soap is there?  As a product that you intentionally remove from your skin in less than 60 seconds with lots of water I would imagine there isn't much that can absorb that quickly into skin.

However that is not to say that people don't enjoy knowing that it is in there...and for what it's worth I'd say its worth pursuing for that if nothing else.  The customer is always right, right?


----------



## tespring (Jul 5, 2010)

If not then there are a whole lot of people wasting a whole bunch of money putting additives in soap.  lol  (myself included! )


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2010)

You may be rinsing the soap off but not all of the oils are going to go with it. Some oils will remain and the skin is permeable so they will gradually be absorbed.


----------

